# Help With Hot Water



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well another couple of questions before the first trip. I was dewinterizing the tt. and attempting to use the hot water heater for the first time.

1. I believe i have a bypass on the hot water heater. To fill the hot water heater should the valve be horizontal or vertical? It looks like it should be vertical and fill from the bottom.

2. the electric heater seemed to work fine the tank seemed to get warmer. How do I tell if the dsi is working? should I see a flame. When I turned it on I heard a click,click,click two times with a little bit of an interval. How long should it take for the outside vent to get hot.

3. I think the hot water heater may have been open all winter. As I dewinterized I got very lucky. I had the fresh water hooked up and unscrewed the plastic drain valve. As i was almost done unscrewing the cap shot out and water started pouring out. I figure it must have been filling the hot water heater. I shut down the water and put the screw back in. It is not leaking. Anything else i should be aware of.

4. I bought this used one year old in the winter. One of the bottom drains looked melted or scrapped against the ground. I had to use vise grips to get it off. It had pipe thread around it. Is there a place I can order another cap? It seems to be holding now.

thanks,

we are leaving tommowow night for our first trip, I will be staying in it tonight. Please help with the hot water heater.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mike said:


> Well another couple of questions before the first trip. I was dewinterizing the tt. and attempting to use the hot water heater for the first time.
> 
> Hi Mike!
> 
> ...


Hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

You will be able to hear the HW burning when it is using gas. On my camper, when you flip the gas switch, it will try to light as you mentioned. After a few tries, it will fault (indicated by a red light on the panel next to the switch). You have to turn the switch off for a few minutes and try again. If I have had the gas turned off for a while, it can take 3-5 tries before the burner will light. It is just air in the lines. You may can speed the process by lighting the furnace, and/or the stove to help purge the lines.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you hook up to city water or have the pump on when you began? It may not have been bypassed and just blown out. Do you know what method they used to winterize. If it was full all winter you got very lucky. We sure did have some good cold spells.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks again, yes it needed a few times to get going and WOW we have hot water. Things are moving along thanks to everyone. Im sure i will have a few more questions before the first trip tommorow. thanks all


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mike said:


> Thanks again, yes it needed a few times to get going and WOW we have hot water. Things are moving along thanks to everyone. Im sure i will have a few more questions before the first trip tommorow. thanks all


 Good enough!! Enjoy your trip!! I am insanely jealous! We're still not able to dewinterize yet...close...but not yet!


----------

